
Ask HN: Does any one know what the deal is with today's XKCD - MattBearman
XKCD Garden: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;1663<p>Looks like it should be interactive, but I can&#x27;t get it to do anything, any ideas?
======
lucideer
Is it possible that [http://explainxkcd.com/](http://explainxkcd.com/) being
unavailable is down to the number of people confused by this

------
marcoperaza
If you navigate to xkcd.com/?debug, you get a debug version that draws some
colored lines on the canvas and logs to the console. Mine already started
growing some plants (or whatever they are).

------
onion2k
In Chrome on OSX I can create a couple more lights, move them about, and
change their temperature. As it says 'relax' I imagine we're supposed to wait
for something to grow.

~~~
505
I waited, and seemed to get a bird bath (in silhouette).

~~~
505
My child has an instance on another computer, and reports getting a plant.

------
colinramsay
The server's quite slow at the moment. Adding a new light just took it nearly
30 seconds, so I wonder if that's affecting the behaviour of the thing in
general?

------
quaris
Yes, stuff does grow if you leave it long enough in the light. I have a couple
mini cactuses and a grass thing under the yellow light

------
tigge
Umm, it's supposed to grow something?? I sat there for over an hour with 16
lamps and nothing happened...

------
Gustomaximus
And tomorrow XKCD presents how to increase average session duration on your
webpage.

------
fractal618
the title is "garden" and the alt text says "relax"

I have a hunch that if you leave the lights on and leave the page open, things
will grow.

trying it now

~~~
k__
Probably mining Bitcoin, while you wait ;)

------
tamerobots
I have grown an octopus with a purple light.

